# droit et mozilla

## kenses

Salut, 

Tout d'abord je suis très heureux de trouver un forum français sur gentoo.

Je viens d'installer mozilla 1.1 mais lorsque je lance celui-ci en user normal, j'ai droit à l'erreur suivante : 

/usr/bin/mozilla: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/bin/mozilla: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/bin/mozilla: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/bin/mozilla: /dev/null: Permission denied

Par contre, j'arrive à le lancer end root.

Vous pouvez m'aider?

MerciLast edited by kenses on Tue Sep 10, 2002 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ct

(Pardon - j'ai descroubé "edit")

Vous pouvez essayer (user root):

ls -l /usr/bin/mozilla

```
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         6630 Jul 21 20:31 /usr/bin/mozilla
```

```
chmod 755 /usr/bin/mozilla
```

ls -l /dev/null

```
crw-rw-rw-    1 root     root       1,   3 Jan  1  1970 /dev/null
```

```
chmod 666 /dev/null
```

Auci:

```
man chmod
```

Last edited by ct on Sat Sep 07, 2002 11:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kenses

C'est bon j'ai trouvé, il fallait juste lancer mozilla depuis /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla

Merci

----------

